# Deadlift Contest: BB vs PL vs SM



## NbleSavage




----------



## Tren4Life

We win!!!!!


----------



## jennerrator

well hell, should be obvious


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Straps in a deadlift comp???


----------



## Bro Bundy

i love me a fat PL nothing more sexy and all that hair and beef...nasty bastards


----------



## Tren4Life

When I was a kid and played baseball, it always made me laugh when the losing team went away calling us names.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Steelers4Life said:


> When I was a kid and played baseball, it always made me laugh when the losing team went away calling us names.



i used to spit on my hand during the shaking of the hands


----------



## Tren4Life

Brother Bundy said:


> i used to spit on my hand during the shaking of the hands



So your admitting to being a sore loser.


----------



## Dtownry

Yea I saw this video and loved it.  Chalk another one up for myofibrillar hypertrophy.


----------



## losieloos

Go ahead lift all the weight you want pl. At the end of the day the bodybuilders looks like he could lift more and thats all that matters!


----------



## losieloos

But I will say I am liking this pl . I'm making gains .


----------



## losieloos

Ok I gotta admit I like  pl its  fun  and I like lifting heavy


----------



## Dtownry

Still talking all the shit eh losie?  What happened to the skwat contest?


----------



## losieloos

Dtownry said:


> Still talking all the shit eh losie?  What happened to the skwat contest?



I'm not as strong as you savages.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

DieYoungStrong said:


> Straps in a deadlift comp???



Right? 10char


----------



## NbleSavage

LOL@ this


----------



## Dtownry

Dtownry said:


> Still talking all the shit eh losie?  What happened to the skwat contest?



Yea but you are buff as hell and we love you.


----------



## losieloos

Dtownry said:


> Yea but you are buff as hell and we love you.



I love you guys to :32 (16):


----------



## Tren4Life

NbleSavage said:


> LOL@ this



You started it. Lol 

You had to know this was gonna happen.


----------



## NbleSavage

steelers4life said:


> you started it. Lol
> 
> you had to know this was gonna happen.



muahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## stonetag

Group hug fukers, I don't care who or what you are, you're all alright......Ahhhh!


----------



## Bro Bundy

Steelers4Life said:


> So your admitting to being a sore loser.



i dont remember losing anything to u..except for a ugly contest


----------



## heavydeads83

a couple of fat ass powerlifters - pete rubish and eric lilliebridge


----------



## heavydeads83

goddamn boys settle down lol.  fat ass powerlifters is kind of an old school thing other than the dudes that are benching 1000 lbs.  times have changed.  just look at Joliver.  I'm a little fluffy but I don't think i'm real bad fat....


----------



## Bro Bundy

Steelers4Life said:


> We win!!!!!



only at being ugly


----------



## Bro Bundy

heavydeads83 said:


> goddamn boys settle down lol.  fat ass powerlifters is kind of an old school thing other than the dudes that are benching 1000 lbs.  times have changed.  just look at Joliver.  I'm a little fluffy but I don't think i'm real bad fat....



not u brother like i said alot of my people are pl and i love u guys..but steeler is a douch


----------



## Tren4Life

That's right I'm a douch that can bench 405.


----------



## Big Worm

Fatso!!!!!


----------



## Seeker

At the end of the day when all is said and done I'm taking the biatch home.


----------



## Hero Swole

even strongman





oldschool


----------



## don draco

What's all this bickering about .. lol 

I commend anybody who is passionate about what they do & put in the work necessary to achieve their goals.  Bodybuilding.. powerlifting.. strongman.. doesn't matter to me.  The willpower, discipline and sacrifice that go into all three is enough to make them all worthy of my respect.  

That being said, fun video.


----------



## ECKSRATED

heavydeads83 said:


> a couple of fat ass powerlifters - pete rubish and eric lilliebridge
> 
> View attachment 1228
> 
> 
> View attachment 1229



Lilliebridge looks ****ing sick in this pic. So does pete. Damn


----------



## ECKSRATED

Most guys don't like PLing because it's hard. They are too much of a pussy to deadlift til they almost pass out or squat until they puke. They just wanna do curls all day and flex in the mirror.


----------



## Bro Bundy

why do u guys keep posting pics of other PL im sure some are in great shape..post pics of yourself if u want to empress anyone


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> Most guys don't like PLing because it's hard. They are too much of a pussy to deadlift til they almost pass out or squat until they puke. They just wanna do curls all day and flex in the mirror.



that body of yours didnt come from just PL..u did mad curls bro


----------



## ECKSRATED

Brother Bundy said:


> that body of yours didnt come from just PL..u did mad curls bro


Haha oh I love arm day and doin curls. I'm just saying I've always lifted heavy like a PLer too. It puts the mass on the body.


----------



## Bro Bundy

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha oh I love arm day and doin curls. I'm just saying I've always lifted heavy like a PLer too. It puts the mass on the body.



its true and i love how u look ..infact your what i wanna look like..but i see alot of people dissin bb with no body to speak of...ok their strong great...u have both power and looks ..i admire that about u


----------



## NbleSavage

Brother Bundy said:


> its true and i love how u look ..infact your what i wanna look like..but i see alot of people dissin bb with no body to speak of...ok their strong great...u have both power and looks ..i admire that about u



^^^ THIS ^^^ is the Brass Ring, IMO. An impressive physique and one that functions equally as impressive. Very difficult I find to succeed on both fronts, which is why folks like Rubish and any of the Lilliebridge Clan are such rarities. 

A point on which I think we all agree however is the need to build a foundation on the 'Big Three' and then to choose your priorities regarding BB or PL. Much, much easier to put on mass when you're able to squat 3 plates for sets of 15 than when you can't get 135 below parallel.


----------



## Hero Swole

Brother Bundy said:


> why do u guys keep posting pics of other PL im sure some are in great shape..post pics of yourself if u want to empress anyone




Well I'm not 275lbs of muscle. My diet has been shit lately. But if i wanted to impress anyone I'd record one of the two and a half hour workout i did on Pete Rubish programming. I remember i puked twice in one week . That's what i pride myself in not in my physique or my numbers cause their shit at the moment. I believe in both building your body and maximizing performance but more importantly giving it 100% percent effort every single time. Just because its fun and that makes me happier than doing abs three times a week.


----------



## jennerrator

not bad HS


----------



## jennerrator

didn't we all agree at one time that being a fat PL's was by choice.....that you didn't have to be a fat bastard ???????


----------



## Hero Swole

Jenner said:


> not bad HS






Thanks jen. My physique ain't impressive. But with my work ethic and effort in the gym im definitely going somewhere. That's what I'm trying to get at. Next summer I'm focusing on my diet and tan. Lol... I'm curious to see how I would look leaned out while hopefully getting stronger. Now that's a challenge. There is virtue in both disciplines.


----------



## NbleSavage

Jenner said:


> didn't we all agree at one time that being a fat PL's was by choice.....that you didn't have to be a fat bastard ???????



Stan Efferding agrees


----------



## RJ

Jenner said:


> didn't we all agree at one time that being a fat PL's was by choice.....that you didn't have to be a fat bastard ???????



agreed. i am in the best shape of my life and still pretty strong i think. There are plenty of "bodybuilders" that get fat as **** and never look good. Their excuse is offseason nonsense. It happens in all three of the sports, not just PLing. 

I agree with the boys above. Look strong but also, and more importantly, BE strong. We had a guy at my old board that swore strength had little to do with size. He had a great physique, but he was essentially a liitle guy with good musculature who never came off gear. And he is a douche. So he never got it. He also loved the Smith machine. mlp


----------



## Joliver

The best thing is for this thread to die.  It is the culmination of "why don't you live your life through my point of view."  

The challenge in that video was a weight based challenge.  Its only natural that a PLer should lift more.  If it were a pose down...i am sure the BBer would win.

I help a few PLers on this board with their training.  As they are hitting their peaking cycle, i always want to know what their weight is and if they dont weigh enough for their class, I drop their accessory volume and increase their low rep intensity. I know that a bigger body is going to push more weight.  I want them bigger than big.  The ideal weight for a 220lb class lifter is at a minimum 236lbs--more if you're not a pussy and can eat more on all the drol you are chewing up.

There is a reason that fighting has weight classes.  Weight is synonymous with strength, and to make sure the fights are not mismatched to the point of being dangerous, they group likesized men/women.  And i will tell you this, PLers can post pics of dan green, stan efferding, and pete rubish all damn day long, but they are NOT the face of powerlifting or the physiques.  They are the most marketable.  

I will say this, there isnt anything that i wouldn't do to total 2k.  I would have tits surgically installed on my back if it changed my leverages to enable me to squat more.  I dont care about the physique.  In fact, i care so little about the opinion of other people that i dont OWN a comb or brush for my hair...i have NEVER bought a hair dryer...I havent shaved my face in forever--i trim the beard when I catch too much flack from my lady, but that is because i dont want to hear the incessant "shave it grizzly adams." 

The point is this:  Do what you do--FOR YOUR GOALS.  If you are doing it for someone else--you will be sadly disappointed with the outcome.  Lions dont give a god damn about the judgments of the lamb.  

This picture represents the 3 highest totals ever:




Donnie




AJ




Couldn't find that prude Dave Hoff....


This picture is of arguably the best bencher of all time vs. arguably the best bodybuilder of all time and it looks like Gene is standing next to a slightly larger than average gym rat:


----------



## Seeker

I just shut up and lift. I'm happy


----------



## jennerrator

RJ said:


> agreed. i am in the best shape of my life and still pretty strong i think. There are plenty of "bodybuilders" that get fat as **** and never look good. Their excuse is offseason nonsense. It happens in all three of the sports, not just PLing.
> 
> I agree with the boys above. Look strong but also, and more importantly, BE strong. We had a guy at my old board that swore strength had little to do with size. He had a great physique, but he was essentially a liitle guy with good musculature who never came off gear. And he is a douche. So he never got it. He also loved the Smith machine. mlp



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm does he live in Vegas??? lol


----------



## jennerrator

joliver said:


> The best thing is for this thread to die.



I don't think it should, we are all adults...no one needs to lose their cool over shit like this


----------



## Dtownry

Best phrase of all time:  JOLI - "Lions don't give a god damn about the judgments of the lamb."

I am not a Lion yet but neither do I give a darn about the judgments of the lamb.  As my coach once said, "I may not be the best fighter or biggest guy but let me get my +700 pound deadlifting hands around your fleshy little throat and then we'll see."  Your nice abs and pretty biceps aren't going to get you out of that one.

As has been stated we all train for different reasons and have different goals.  I respect ALL athletes and those who have dedication to not just sit on their ass.

Yes a lot of PLs are fat, some are not.  At 240 lbs I look like I am about 220 ish.  I am not shredded but I am not fat.  Two+ years ago I was 185. Every bit of muscle I have is dense as hell. Powerlifting has given this to me, not to mention an immense amount of strength that strikes fear in and garners respect from the average man. When I take my shirt off people know I am strong, there is no question.  You will always notice particular muscles, traps and thick hard abdomen of someone really strong...

Live to be a savage.


----------



## stonetag

Gym Rat....One who spends entirely too much time partaking in muscle building, strength training, cardiovascular, or aerobic activity. Specifically, one who does so at a health club or gym. 

Often used derrogatorily by people who do not partake in or understand this lifestyle, some self-proclaimed gym rats use the term as a status symbol or for positive reinforcement.
Even with a cowboy tan..lol


----------



## jennerrator

stonetag said:


> Gym Rat....One who spends entirely too much time partaking in muscle building, strength training, cardiovascular, or aerobic activity. Specifically, one who does so at a health club or gym.
> 
> Often used derrogatorily by people who do not partake in or understand this lifestyle, some self-proclaimed gym rats use the term as a status symbol or for positive reinforcement.
> Even with a cowboy tan..lol



sexy bastard


----------



## heavydeads83

joliver said:


> The best thing is for this thread to die.  It is the culmination of "why don't you live your life through my point of view."
> 
> The challenge in that video was a weight based challenge.  Its only natural that a PLer should lift more.  If it were a pose down...i am sure the BBer would win.
> 
> I help a few PLers on this board with their training.  As they are hitting their peaking cycle, i always want to know what their weight is and if they dont weigh enough for their class, I drop their accessory volume and increase their low rep intensity. I know that a bigger body is going to push more weight.  I want them bigger than big.  The ideal weight for a 220lb class lifter is at a minimum 236lbs--more if you're not a pussy and can eat more on all the drol you are chewing up.
> 
> There is a reason that fighting has weight classes.  Weight is synonymous with strength, and to make sure the fights are not mismatched to the point of being dangerous, they group likesized men/women.  And i will tell you this, PLers can post pics of dan green, stan efferding, and pete rubish all damn day long, but they are NOT the face of powerlifting or the physiques.  They are the most marketable.
> 
> I will say this, there isnt anything that i wouldn't do to total 2k.  I would have tits surgically installed on my back if it changed my leverages to enable me to squat more.  I dont care about the physique.  In fact, i care so little about the opinion of other people that i dont OWN a comb or brush for my hair...i have NEVER bought a hair dryer...I havent shaved my face in forever--i trim the beard when I catch too much flack from my lady, but that is because i dont want to hear the incessant "shave it grizzly adams."
> 
> The point is this:  Do what you do--FOR YOUR GOALS.  If you are doing it for someone else--you will be sadly disappointed with the outcome.  Lions dont give a god damn about the judgments of the lamb.
> 
> This picture represents the 3 highest totals ever:
> 
> View attachment 1232
> 
> 
> Donnie
> 
> View attachment 1234
> 
> 
> AJ
> 
> View attachment 1235
> 
> 
> Couldn't find that prude Dave Hoff....
> 
> 
> This picture is of arguably the best bencher of all time vs. arguably the best bodybuilder of all time and it looks like Gene is standing next to a slightly larger than average gym rat:
> 
> View attachment 1233



I some what agree my brother.  however,  dan green will never compete at 300+ pounds.  Green owns the 220 raw record, and eric lilliebridge own the 275 world record.  just saying....


----------



## NbleSavage

joliver said:


> ...I will say this, there isnt anything that i wouldn't do to total 2k.  *I would have tits surgically installed on my back* if it changed my leverages to enable me to squat more....



Tits or it didn't happen.


----------



## Joliver

heavydeads83 said:


> I some what agree my brother.  however,  dan green will never compete at 300+ pounds.  Green owns the 220 raw record, and eric lilliebridge own the 275 world record.  just saying....



I wasn't saying that they could ever be discounted.  They cant.  But....they are freaks of nature.  But you've been to an average PLing meet....there are few dan greens there--if you know what i mean.


----------



## heavydeads83

joliver said:


> I wasn't saying that they could ever be discounted.  They cant.  But....they are freaks of nature.  But you've been to an average PLing meet....there are few dan greens there--if you know what i mean.



amen to that.  great point lol.


----------



## RJ

did i miss the part of this thread that someone was making serious judgements about either side? 

And yes Jenner, he lives in Vegas. mlp


----------



## jennerrator

RJ said:


> did i miss the part of this thread that someone was making serious judgements about either side?
> 
> And yes Jenner, he lives in Vegas. mlp



hahahhahaha...that was an easy one!


----------



## Bro Bundy

i still wouldnt wanna be fat..even if i can lift 1000 pounds..like my man pfm said lean will always look better...I see no lambs here


----------



## Joliver

Brother Bundy said:


> i still wouldnt wanna be fat..even if i can lift 1000 pounds..like my man pfm said lean will always look better...I see no lambs here



That is your goal.  Nobody insinuated anyone on this board was a lamb.  The statement about lambs refers to making your goals based on the approval of others (lambs).


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> i still wouldnt wanna be fat..even if i can lift 1000 pounds..like my man pfm said lean will always look better...I see no lambs here



Did someone tell you that you should be fat? Cause I must have missed that.

And the next time you call one of our members a douche for completely no reason, especially one that is a personal friend of mine it will be the last post you make here.


----------



## Bro Bundy

PillarofBalance said:


> Did someone tell you that you should be fat? Cause I must have missed that.
> 
> And the next time you call one of our members a douche for completely no reason, especially one that is a personal friend of mine it will be the last post you make here.



he poked at me first pillars


----------



## SFGiants

This thread is by far gone stupid!

Steeler is not a douch he is a very strong and lean powerlifter and I'll throw it out in the open he is stronger then I, not sure where I would be without the last 2 years of injuries and setbacks but today is all that counts and today he out lifts me.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Thread took a wierd turn.

I watched that comp last weekend and would love to look like a majority of them. I appreciate great build as well as great strength. They are not mutually exclusive..


----------



## losieloos

I've been power lifting for a week now and my strength has gone up a whole lot. I'm coming for you joliver


----------



## NbleSavage

Be chill here, Lads. Just some good fun at PLs & BBs alike is all. Ultimately, we're both ahead of the curve as we've decided upon goals AND have the courage to actually pursue them. Take pride in that and respect others who have made the same personal choice & are on the path towards mastery, even if their goals differ from yours. 

Plus I simply can't get the image of Joli with back-tits out of my head now...


----------



## AlphaD

Look this BBer vs PLer discussion has already happened here and got no where then so as i said before......in the late words of my Grandfather, "Lets all agree to disagree"    Goals are different for everyone, and rightfully so or else we would all be the same.  Mental discipline in dieting down when you are a bodybuilder, is insane and commendable, and i applaud those with the discipline to undertake that type of lifestyle.  However, you know what else takes discipline, mental and intenstinal fortitude? Walking up to a bar that is loaded with 500, 600, 700 pounds and grinding it up with a do or die attitude that you wont fail.  Each lifestyle has it benefits, appeals and training styles.  But to say all Plers are fat fuks is further from the truth. Hell Jay Cutler looks like a overweight load off season.....
Emotions run high every time this arguement takes place......but i will say one thing.  Steel is a very, close, personal friend of mine because of this board.  Ive seen him compete first hand, and i have to say he is by far the strongest person I know in person.  He has all the right in world to boast but he doesnt because that is not his character.  He is an asset to the board, he has be an asset to me (he coaching me for an april meet), and by far is not a douche, that was just a disrespectful thing to say.  while most of us were sleeping comfy in our beds, he was in his basement at 3:30 breaking PRs so he would be ready for his meet.  Thats what it takes.....who else here has that in them?  
Powerlifters will be Powerlifters.......Bodybuilders will be Bodybuilders......We are all in to Fitness, just different goals, so do what you need to do to achieve them, and i will do what i need to, to achieve mine.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

This is dumb...
PL lift heavy and care only about the weight they lift and BB lift and only care about how much THEY weigh.
2 different concepts. 2 ridiculously difficult sports. 2 different types of sports. 2 different goals. Why compare? It's pointless...

Do what you do and be obsessed with it and FUK ANYONE that tries to get in your way, put you down or slow you down. Fuk em.


----------



## Pinkbear

Bundy's fat has no abs 
Steel you're skinny like an African child


----------



## Bro Bundy

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> This is dumb...
> PL lift heavy and care only about the weight they lift and BB lift and only care about how much THEY weigh.
> 2 different concepts. 2 ridiculously difficult sports. 2 different types of sports. 2 different goals. Why compare? It's pointless...
> 
> Do what you do and be obsessed with it and FUK ANYONE that tries to get in your way, put you down or slow you down. Fuk em.


bb care about what they look like not as much weight


----------



## Bro Bundy

i do apologize for call steeler a douch but that the only thing i feel bad about ..nothing else


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Brother Bundy said:


> bb care about what they look like not as much weight



Well good for them. That's not the point of the post.

Point being again. 2 different sports. I don't compare baseball athletes to track athletes. Why compare bb and pl...


----------



## Seeker

I care about those tits you have on your avi, fronk.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Seeker said:


> I care about those tits you have on your avi, fronk.



I love playing with those things every day


----------



## Seeker

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I love playing with those things every day



Damn they look nice. Be gentle, they appear to be so precious


----------



## TriniJuice

I don't BB or PL...in the pen we lift niggas
Guards took away our weights


----------



## Bro Bundy

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> Well good for them. That's not the point of the post.
> 
> Point being again. 2 different sports. I don't compare baseball athletes to track athletes. Why compare bb and pl...



i didnt compare u said they care about weight ..i said they care about look


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

Brother Bundy said:


> i didnt compare u said they care about weight ..i said they care about look



The second part of my post wasn't a response to you. In general to the subject of PL vs BB.


----------



## Bro Bundy

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> The second part of my post wasn't a response to you. In general to the subject of PL vs BB.


doesnt have to be to me..i responded anyway..tbol frank


----------



## SFGiants

None of you are Bodybuilders unless you have been on stage none of you are a Powerlifter unless you have numbers on the books and I don't care if you had a 1 time on the platform doing 1 single meet because unless you didn't bomb out and got a total your not a Powerlifter.

People arguing about what they are not and many to most that will never be because they don't have what it take to go the length is just plain ignorance.

When things like this happen we need to step back and consider the people it's coming from and their credibility to what they are saying. 

Some people just like to start shit to make themselves feel better about their own shortcomings and what they lack off.

Lifting / Posing is all about put up or shut up!

If someone has not been there done that then their word is shit with no credibility behind it.


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> None of you are Bodybuilders unless you have been on stage none of you are a Powerlifter unless you have numbers on the books and I don't care if you had a 1 time on the platform doing 1 single meet because unless you didn't bomb out and got a total your not a Powerlifter.
> 
> People arguing about what they are not and many to most that will never be because they don't have what it take to go the length is just plain ignorance.
> 
> When things like this happen we need to step back and consider the people it's coming from and their credibility to what they are saying.
> 
> Some people just like to start shit to make themselves feel better about their own shortcomings and what they lack off.
> 
> Lifting / Posing is all about put up or shut up!
> 
> If someone has not been there done that then their word is shit with no credibility behind it.


i always thought posing on stage oiled up in speedos is gay as fuk...but i like to eat healthy and look my best..not that it matters


----------



## SFGiants

Brother Bundy said:


> i always thought posing on stage oiled up in speedos is gay as fuk...but i like to eat healthy and look my best..not that it matters



Yeah I don't think I'd wanna pose myself I just don't have that in me.

My reference is when people consider themselves a BB or PL but never even competed I'm not calling out anyone just a statement of how I look at these things.

I had to earn the right to call myself a Powerlifter and wasn't aloud to do so until I competed, as soon as I got my opener on deadlifts my team walked up to me and said "Now your a Powerlifter".


----------



## NbleSavage

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I love playing with those things every day



If I had access to that rack, I'd never leave the house...


----------



## SFGiants

I will take it further for a BB and say it don't matter if you have been on stage because if you didn't diet proper to get up there then it don't count, dieting correct for on stage is a major component of being a BB.


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> Yeah I don't think I'd wanna pose myself I just don't have that in me.
> 
> My reference is when people consider themselves a BB or PL but never even competed I'm not calling out anyone just a statement of how I look at these things.
> 
> I had to earn the right to call myself a Powerlifter and wasn't aloud to do so until I competed, as soon as I got my opener on deadlifts my team walked up to me and said "Now your a Powerlifter".



i just love to lift and eat healthy..it makes me feel good to have a nice body..your right sfg


----------



## SFGiants

Brother Bundy said:


> i just love to lift and eat healthy..it makes me feel good to have a nice body..your right sfg



I don't care what the weight is on the bar it feels good for all to move around weight that is considered heavy for them, it's just a great feeling especially when you've never done a certain weight or rep range before it's special to each individual.


----------



## Bro Bundy

SFGiants said:


> I don't care what the weight is on the bar it feels good for all to move around weight that is considered heavy for them, it's just a great feeling especially when you've never done a certain weight or rep range before then it's special to each individual.


it is i love the gym all my problems seem to go away for that time


----------



## jennerrator

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> I love playing with those things every day



just remember what I said frank......."our money" lol


----------



## NbleSavage

SFGiants said:


> I don't care what the weight is on the bar it feels good for all to move around weight that is considered heavy for them, it's just a great feeling especially when you've never done a certain weight or rep range before it's special to each individual.



Trying to explain this to someone who doesn't lift is just impossible. Its Zen for me - complete focus, a solidarity. Put 400 Lbs on your back and all that other stress you've been carrying around with you just falls away in the moment.


----------



## heavydeads83

Everyone's different.  I don't want to look like shit either.  But I will say the first time I squatted 500 pounds raw I wasn't even sure if I could do it yet and I ended up doing 505 for 3 reps and it was easy..  This has only been about 4 months ago.  It honestly probably felt better than the first blow job I ever got lol.  I was so pumped up I could have put my head through a fukking window.  That's what it's all about.  Hitting PR's is an amazing feeling that many people will never understand.  That's what it's all about for us PL'ers.   Let's lay this shit to rest bro's.


----------



## Hero Swole

SFGiants said:


> Yeah I don't think I'd wanna pose myself I just don't have that in me.
> 
> My reference is when people consider themselves a BB or PL but never even competed I'm not calling out anyone just a statement of how I look at these things.
> 
> I had to earn the right to call myself a Powerlifter and wasn't aloud to do so until I competed, as soon as I got my opener on deadlifts my team walked up to me and said "Now your a Powerlifter".






I don't consider my self a powerlifter that's why I posted pics of other guys.(I've only done pl programs for 12 weeks total) I posted a pic of myself because Bundy wanted to see my fancy calvin kleins...

But this reminds me of "a real man" does this and that blah blah blah. Having a cock and balls makes you man enough last time I checked. Unless you have trouble finding them you shouldn't have a problem distinguishing your sex.

Imo if someone trains hard like a powerlifter and he wants to call himself one. Well wooptydo, I take his word for it.


----------



## SFGiants

Hero Swole said:


> I don't consider my self a powerlifter that's why I posted pics of other guys.(I've only done pl programs for 12 weeks total) I posted a pic of myself because Bundy wanted to see my fancy calvin kleins...
> 
> But this reminds me of "a real man" does this and that blah blah blah. Having a cock and balls makes you man enough last time I checked. Unless you have trouble finding them you shouldn't have a problem distinguishing your sex.
> 
> Imo if someone trains hard like a powerlifter and he wants to call himself one. Well wooptydo, I take his word for it.



What the hell are you all bent out of shape for my posts where not directed to you or anyone here it's a general statement.

Take a persons word all you want but it is insulting to those that actually compete to hear those that don't and claim they do be calling themselves a competitor because the bottom line is them titles are not about how you train the are titles that belong to a sport of competitors and what they compete in.

My reference to posing is me honestly saying I don't have it in me to prep for on stage posing.


----------



## Hero Swole

SFGiants said:


> What the hell are you all bent out of shape for my posts where not directed to you or anyone here it's a general statement.
> 
> Take a persons word all you want but it is insulting to those that actually compete to hear those that don't and claim they do be calling themselves a competitor because the bottom line is them titles are not about how you train the are titles that belong to a sport of competitors and what they compete in.
> 
> My reference to posing it me honestly saying I don't have it in me to prep for on stage posing.






You're right I agree. I just went off on a tangent. But it also can be a category/type of training directed to specific goals. If someone gets asked what kind of training they do and they say I'm into powerlifting or I'm a powerlifter(because its what they are pursuing). They might be saying that because they don't relate to something like crossfit  its a complete different style of training with completely different goals.


----------



## stonetag

SFGiants said:


> I don't care what the weight is on the bar it feels good for all to move around weight that is considered heavy for them, it's just a great feeling especially when you've never done a certain weight or rep range before it's special to each individual.


Agree, it's all about that progression up the weight ladder, and no matter how small of increments you move up that ladder the feeling that a "lifter" gets by just progressing is the name of the game, and the motivation to show up the next day for yet another battle.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Plus, everyone knows strongmen are best.......


----------



## TheLupinator

Lift like a PLer


Eat like a BBer



......and I box, so I can knock all you out  #OneNothing    :beaten:


----------



## heavydeads83

TheLupinator said:


> Lift like a PLer
> 
> 
> Eat like a BBer
> 
> 
> 
> ......and I box, so I can knock all you out  #OneNothing    :beaten:



that's a bold statement.  it would be a shitty deal if one of the juice heads here that's a lot bigger and stronger than you was to hit you in the mouth as hard as they could before you had time to realize shit was about to get real lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i feel this is all my fault ..im such a piece of shit


----------



## heavydeads83

Brother Bundy said:


> i feel this is all my fault ..im such a piece of shit



I've spoke with you on the boards for years now dude.  You're just bundy.  A bro that always speaks his mind.  Nothing more,  nothing less.  You should give powerlifting a shot though if you want to be a real man.  stop shaving your legs and start doing some squats lmao.     j/k brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy

heavydeads83 said:


> I've spoke with you on the boards for years now dude.  You're just bundy.  A bro that always speaks his mind.  Nothing more,  nothing less.  You should give powerlifting a shot though if you want to be a real man.  stop shaving your legs and start doing some squats lmao.     j/k brother.



i shave just the chest no legs lol


----------



## heavydeads83

haha just giving you hell bro


----------



## TheLupinator

heavydeads83 said:


> that's a bold statement.  it would be a shitty deal if one of the juice heads here that's a lot bigger and stronger than you was to hit you in the mouth as hard as they could before you had time to realize shit was about to get real lol.




Sucker punch? From my experience, that's what guys who get emotional and can't deal with it do. They gotta pick someone out to try and beat on. Bc yes that's happened to me, head-but actually, all bc I was talking to some broad this dude had a crush on... what a little bitch


But if we're still debating PLers & BBers, I rather fight a BBer - no flexibility or speed - even they couldn't land a sucker punch on a boxer 



....Except Bundy, he would distract me with his abs first..... never see it coming


----------



## RowdyBrad

How big are you lupe, I may want a chance


----------



## Hero Swole

Sucker punch = Smart man


----------



## NbleSavage

TheLupinator said:


> Lift like a PLer
> 
> Eat like a BBer
> 
> ......and I box, so I can knock all you out  #OneNothing    :beaten:



Cheers, Sport! Western boxing or Thai?


----------



## NbleSavage

Brother Bundy said:


> i feel this is all my fault ..im such a piece of shit



No chance, Mate. Toss this herd of animals into a sewing circle at the local nunnery and we'd have head-butting 

It's all good, just a bit of yanking one-another's chains is all.


----------



## TheLupinator

RowdyBrad said:


> How big are you lupe, I may want a chance



Don't really weigh myself, but def not over 185 (5'9) - small weight lifter - huge boxer lol



NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Sport! Western boxing or Thai?



Real boxing brother


One of these days, I gotta post a video of some heavy bag work - preferably when I stop the tren lol


----------



## ECKSRATED

Let's start a new debate. Something like knitting vs crocheting.


----------



## AlphaD

ECKSRATED said:


> Let's start a new debate. Something like knitting vs crocheting.



Or Boobs vs Bootie. .......


----------



## ECKSRATED

I'm an ass man. Hate fake titts. Nice natural c cup is perfect for me and my dago hands.


----------



## AlphaD

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm an ass man. Hate fake titts. Nice natural c cup is perfect for me and my dago hands.



^^^ exactly the same here.  Ass all the way.


----------



## NbleSavage

ECKSRATED said:


> I'm an ass man. Hate fake titts. Nice natural c cup is perfect for me and my dago hands.



Legs & Ass all day and twice on Sunday (if I have to choose  )


----------



## TheLupinator

Firm ass and decent tits (well shaped B / C) is a given. I consider myself a face man. I'm talking Scarlett Johansson, Jennifer Aniston, Cameron Diaz. If the girl isn't cute as hell or drop dead gorgeous, just pack it in.... take that bulldog face bullshit to some dimly lit club. Dead Serious


----------



## ECKSRATED

What size cup are mikeyblaze's titts cus those bad boys turned me on a little.


----------



## AlphaD

ECKSRATED said:


> What size cup are mikeyblaze's titts cus those bad boys turned me on a little.



Large b......if he keeps running cycle he will get to a small c for sure.


----------



## heavydeads83

TheLupinator said:


> Firm ass and decent tits (well shaped B / C) is a given. I consider myself a face man. I'm talking Scarlett Johansson, Jennifer Aniston, Cameron Diaz. If the girl isn't cute as hell or drop dead gorgeous, just pack it in.... take that bulldog face bullshit to some dimly lit club. Dead Serious



I don't like ugly bitches or anything but when they're face down with their ass in the air you can't see their face anyway.


----------



## NbleSavage

heavydeads83 said:


> I don't like ugly bitches or anything but when they're face down with their ass in the air you can't see their face anyway.



This position, wait until she's good and close, then simultaneously grab a handful of hair and yank her head back & smack that ass like it stole something - is my signature "Finishing Move"


----------



## heavydeads83

NbleSavage said:


> This position, wait until she's good and close, then simultaneously grab a handful of hair and yank her head back & smack that ass like it stole something - is my signature "Finishing Move"



fukkin right.


----------



## TheLupinator

NbleSavage said:


> This position, wait until she's good and close, then simultaneously grab a handful of hair and yank her head back & smack that ass like it stole something - is my signature "Finishing Move"



Best finishing move I ever pulled - This girl I had been dating for a couple months, had her bent over, ass up, everything's golden. Her phone on the night stand lights up and grabs my attention. Look over and it's her ex-bf, mind you it's damn near past midnight. So I lean forward and whisper "baby you want me to cum inside you?" (knowing damn well she's not on bc).... she takes a deep breathe and goes "yyaaaaaaa". Couple more deep thrusts then I pulled out all over her ass and hopped out the bed, already had my jeans on before she knew wtf was happening. she's like "wha wha what are you doing?". I'm like "looks like you missed a phone call." I think she knew exactly what I meant bc she slid off the end of bed, on the floor butt-naked balling her eyes out. 

Prolly the most assholish shit I've ever pulled in bed lol she was sobbing


----------



## PillarofBalance

Brother Bundy said:


> i shave just the chest no legs lol



I had to shave my leg for this tattoo. I feel like I need to turn in my man card til it grows back.


----------



## RowdyBrad

Have to do a smoker sometime bro. I got a couple former silver glove champs I train with.

I have been doing western and thai boxing for 6 years. 12 and 0 amateur. Not many other guys my size that aren't very obese.

I have slimmed to 263 now lol.


----------



## event462

TheLupinator said:


> Best finishing move I ever pulled - This girl I had been dating for a couple months, had her bent over, ass up, everything's golden. Her phone on the night stand lights up and grabs my attention. Look over and it's her ex-bf, mind you it's damn near past midnight. So I lean forward and whisper "baby you want me to cum inside you?" (knowing damn well she's not on bc).... she takes a deep breathe and goes "yyaaaaaaa". Couple more deep thrusts then I pulled out all over her ass and hopped out the bed, already had my jeans on before she knew wtf was happening. she's like "wha wha what are you doing?". I'm like "looks like you missed a phone call." I think she knew exactly what I meant bc she slid off the end of bed, on the floor butt-naked balling her eyes out.
> 
> Prolly the most assholish shit I've ever pulled in bed lol she was sobbing



Is it wrong that now your my hero?


----------



## event462

PillarofBalance said:


> I had to shave my leg for this tattoo. I feel like I need to turn in my man card til it grows back.



Don't feel bad. My ass is so hairy it looks like I have a tail back there. Once a month my woman makes me shave it because when she blows me the hair tickles her nose! Is that too much information?


----------



## heavydeads83

event462 said:


> Don't feel bad. My ass is so hairy it looks like I have a tail back there. Once a month my woman makes me shave it because when she blows me the hair tickles her nose! Is that too much information?



Yes, that's too much info and you're a sick fukk.


----------



## losieloos

So is bodybuilding better than pl?


----------



## Bro Bundy

losieloos said:


> So is bodybuilding better than pl?



no their both cool...but philly fukkin sucks huge cocks!


----------



## losieloos

Powerlifting + bodybuilding = EXTREME GAINS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heavydeads83

losieloos said:


> Powerlifting + bodybuilding = EXTREME GAINS!!!!!!!!!!!



that's what my step brother does,  and he actually competes at bb.  kinda like Stan Efferding.... lol


----------

